# Icelandic debt



## George Caplan (Jan 6, 2010)

Now that Iceland are refusing to repay the UK and Netherlands approximately 3.1 billion pounds, does this mean that they see the UK government as weak and feel they can bully them?

Should Iceland be punished by the Uk and Netherlands for this vote of the people?


Any thoughts?


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey! George,

Are you a musician or just an oxygen thief.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 6, 2010)

rayinstirling @ Wed Jan 06 said:


> Hey! George,
> 
> Are you a musician or just an oxygen thief.



No Im an oxygen thief.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe they can repay it with ice!! 

get it? 

Ice-land
and uk has no ice or they dint like ice In their drink or something 

Drum roll and hit!!


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 6, 2010)

Repay it with ice?

That's a great answer. Ice as in Iceland?

You should be on the radio with that kind of material. Fantastic!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 6, 2010)

People. Money. Two different things. The UK's loaded with money. Let them off the hook. They only f*cked up because they were inspired by Western bankers' outrageous ponzi schemes.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey folks,

'sorry for posting a comment here, I completely forgot the heading for this board;

'GENERAL MUSINGS' :roll:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 6, 2010)

"Any thoughts?"

Yes. The line between "refusing to pay" and "unable to pay" is not well-defined.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 6, 2010)

George Caplan @ Wed Jan 06 said:


> Repay it with ice?
> 
> That's a great answer. Ice as in Iceland?
> 
> You should be on the radio with that kind of material. Fantastic!



I knew my "standard bad joke drum roll"
would do rhe trick 


The joke was on uk and thier culture with (non?) ice.

I was there and they where kinda wierd about ice.

Or is it most Europeans ? 

I'd get a warm coke and I'll ask for ice and they'll ask how Many cubes?!?!


WHat up with that?! (And other examples)


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 7, 2010)

gsilbers @ Wed Jan 06 said:


> The joke was on uk and thier culture with (non?) ice.
> 
> I was there and they where kinda wierd about ice.
> 
> ...



Nothing whatsoever. Fantastic stuff once again! You have a tremendous sense of humor. I notice things like that almost instantaneously.

Here's something put on last night after I posted this subject. Apparently this man is the leader of Iceland and has seemingly abrogated total responsibility of his countrys debts by simply asking the people what they think. I think thats brilliant.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID6sDekCGmY


----------



## Jaap (Jan 7, 2010)

Iceland is one of the richest countries, financial experts already said the country won't get broke if they pay it back. Another thing is that by selling parts of broke Landsbanki they could get almost 3,8 billion euro back and that would leave 350 million euro for the Icelandic people to pay from their taxes. 

Still a lot and I feel for the people that they have to pay it from their taxes, but their government who they elected messed up and I think it's unfair to let other people pay it (the UK and Dutch tax payers).


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to abrogate every day, but it turned my palms hairy.
No, not my date palms- those were already hairy. Normally, I wouldn't date palms at all, but...well. Now I feel I'm dating myself,and I forgot to bring candy and flowers, so I shall go no further. Or farther. Or.

So, George. Is you Icelandic? Are you a Great Briton? Why do you care?
Are you interested in macroeconomics, renegade deadbeat countries, the Breakdown of Morality in Society Today? Do tell.


----------



## nikolas (Jan 7, 2010)

A somewhat dangerous topic I say

[/mod off]

But then again VI never had much trouble to that! :D

George, I'll bait: What punishment do you propose for the bullies in Iceland?


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 7, 2010)

I would say to Icelandic people not to worry that their government bust the island. Look at Gordon Brown. These things happen.

Must be scary if you are on Iceland and your currency could become almost worthless as time goes on mind you.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 7, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jan 07 said:


> So, George. Is you Icelandic? Are you a Great Briton? Why do you care?
> Are you interested in macroeconomics, renegade deadbeat countries, the Breakdown of Morality in Society Today? Do tell.



So sorry I just noticed your question. No Im from the USA originally but went to Cambridge University and studied law and economics and then worked in the States and was the seconded to the square mile where I worked for Goldman Sachs for 22 years until I retired about 5 years ago. I had gotten interested in music and someone mentioned this site but I had no idea everyone here was interested in the other parts of life.


----------



## midphase (Jan 7, 2010)

"Should Iceland be punished by the Uk and Netherlands for this vote of the people?"

I think the US should invade Iceland! I don't know what the US has to do with it, but we like to invade stuff. Also, while we're there, we should have the black ops guys take Bjork out...she's dangerous (to my ears).


----------



## Jaap (Jan 7, 2010)

[quote:6cd6f44460="midphase @ Thu Jan 07, 2010 6:28 pm"]"Should Iceland be punished by the Uk and Netherlands for this vote of the people?"

I think the US should invade Iceland! I don't know what the US has to do with it, but wòy   ½±ly   ½±my   ½±ny   ½±oy   ½±py   ½±qy   ½±ry   ½±sy   ½±ty   ½±uy   ½±vy   ½±wy   ½±xy   ½±yy   ½±zy   ½±{y   ½°Ày   ½°Áy   ½± y


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 8, 2010)

Just to keep you updated on events.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/news/artic ... _page_id=2


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 8, 2010)

George Caplan @ Thu Jan 07 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu Jan 07 said:
> 
> 
> > So, George. Is you Icelandic? Are you a Great Briton? Why do you care?
> ...



You worked for GS for 22 years? Hmmm....do you have a few spare million you'd like to invest? I have this great idea for a set of financial products that sell people incredibly low cost adjustable mortgages, then package the mortgage debt into parcels...please get in touch if interested!


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 9, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Fri Jan 08 said:


> I have this great idea for a set of financial products that sell people incredibly low cost adjustable mortgages, then package the mortgage debt into parcels...please get in touch if interested!



Never was a big fan of CDS's so can't help you there.

If you need to make money on a short term basis, I suggest you go to Iceland, open a bank, offer a ridiculous rate of interest to depositors, and then as they say, do a runner.

About as much chance of that happening as the Robinson's of Northern Ireland going to the theatre to watch The Graduate this evening. On the other hand, you could try the NYPD if youre short of cash and go work in their interrogation department.


----------



## Hal (Jan 9, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Jan 07 said:


> I think the US should invade Iceland! I don't know what the US has to do with it, but we like to invade stuff. Also, while we're there, we should have the black ops guys take Bjork out...she's dangerous (to my ears).


\

Loool Kay :D :D


----------

